# USB Microphones?



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey all,
Just thinking about upgrading my recording setup for now, and I'm looking for a USB microphone. I'm getting tired of using a Rock Band USB mic and need an improvement  

I'd use it to record both vocals and my amp, and hope to keep it in the $80-100 range. I know the Samson C01U is out there and from what I've seen and heard looks pretty good, does anyone have other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I was looking into this recently. I don't think many people here use USB microphones. You can take a look at the Blue Snowball, or Behringer C-1U. It seems USB mics are mostly used for video blogs or podcasts. I don't think too many people use them for amps.

Ronmac and Kenmac suggested, and i agreed, that I should spend a little more and get a microphone like the shure sm57. (I'm still looking at mics) It would be double your budget to get a shure sm57 and x2u but that will far outlast the use of a USB mic. You would only have to upgrade again if you wanted to record from more than one mic.


----------



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

That makes sense, and I could use an SM57 for live applications too, which would be nice. I think I'll look into the Blue Snowball (I know a guy that does rap vocals with it and it sounds good) and a couple other USB mics too but you're right the SM57 with a USB interface might work out in the long run better. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The problem with USB mics is that you can only use one at a time, as the clock signals aren't synchronized if you use multiples. Getting a good entry level condenser like an Audio Technica AT-2020 and a Shure X2U is barely more money, and more upgradeable. As would be a proper USB interface.


----------



## TyM218 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd still go with the sm57


----------

